# Outback Kangaroo Owners Report Please



## gberiksen

I am seriously looking at the 28' kangaroo and just wanted to hear from the owners. Any problems, issues, or suggestions for mods to make it better. I will be hauling the atv in the front area. I really like the new 07 with the u shaped dinette. Thanks for any inputs.

Future outback owner

Greg


----------



## NobleEagle

gberiksen said:


> I am seriously looking at the 28' kangaroo and just wanted to hear from the owners. Any problems, issues, or suggestions for mods to make it better. I will be hauling the atv in the front area. I really like the new 07 with the u shaped dinette. Thanks for any inputs.
> 
> Future outback owner
> 
> Greg


gberiksen,
Welcome aboard! and I have to say I love our 28KRS. As far as problems I am happy to say I haven't had any to talk about yet. Good Luck!
NobleEagle


----------



## skippershe

Hi gberiksen









Welcome to Outbackers! BTW, Where are you from??
We love our 28krs and have not had any problems other than small warranty items.
As far as mods, we have done the swivel tv mount, closing floor vents, black out shade in the queen slide, atwood 3500 electric tongue jack and Equalizer Hitch. Next, we plan to install a screen for the ramp door. We are also replacing the rear step with one with a shallower drop. We severely damaged the step on a trip where we nearly ripped it off going through a deep muddy water-filled hole in the road...there was nowhere else to go but through it









Hope this helps!
Let us know when you take the plunge,
Dawn


----------



## gberiksen

I just moved to Oklahoma City and am ready for a full sized trailer. I currently have a tent trailer but with the DW and 2 active kids we have out grown it. Also the DW wants all the luxury items like a shower and bathroom. Guess that portapotty wasn't quite doing it. Doesn't hurt my feelings any. We have looked at toyhualers but don't care for the price and blah inside. When my DW went inside the Kangaroo she outright said this is the one. Sounds good to me. Take the toys and the nice trailer.

Greg


----------



## Carey

Hi and welcome!

We have the 23krs We haul 3 dirtbikes. Havent had any problems and it works great for us.. I got the 23 because we get into tight spots often. Its a cool lil trailer!

Carey


----------



## tripphammer

Welcome to the wonderful world of Outback. However, you will note that it is Kargoroo, not Kangaroo








. Such a play on words







. I just returned from elk hunting camp in 10 days of snow, up to 18 inches dropped one evening. I'll being doing a bit more of a detailed report later, however here's a couple of my observations:

1. The furnace is very, very loud and even after 100 miles of being on a ATV for the day, it woke me up every 20 minutes. It also had little forced air pressure; even the register that was nearest to the furnace would barely lift a kleenex off of the register. I am sorely disappointed as I only tried to heat it to 62 degrees in the night. The night temperature never got below 20 degrees.
2. Two long-life six volt batteries could barely make it through the night with the only other 12VDC out of the ordinary being the furnace and a 175 watt inverter to run my bi-pap. As the voltage waned in the morning, my bi-pap would cease to function as the inverter voltage would lower. I would sometimes get up early and start the generator just so that I wouldn't wake up gasping for air. I will be looking for a couple of mods to either replace the furnace with a more efficient and quiet model and one to that has better forced air.
3. Remember a 10 foot step ladder and a truckers ice scraper (long handled) to clean of the back slide before closing it or you will have a mess inside.

Otherwise, it was a great domicile for hunt'in camp. And I did get my elk yesterday! Photos to follow in another post later.

There are other things that I would point out, but I wouldn't be completely forthright if I didn't tell you that overall, I still think that my Outback 28KRS Kargoroo was the best bet for my uses.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Check out the MODS on my Outback web page. Sure you can get a lot of ideas there. See the link in my sig below.


----------



## aplvlykat

Tripphammer, I have to agree with you on the loudness of the heater but there are several things you can do. First is it vibration that is waking you or the noise?

On the 25rss there is a known problem with crushed ducts. It is how they installed them over the fresh water tank. This will stop air flow to the registers and will happen when you first fill your fresh water tank and it expands. To find out if you have this problem you need to remove a register and use a mirror and flashlight to look into the duct towards the heater. You will know right off if you have this problem as they should be square and uniform in size. This problem will make the heater loud and have low air flow, hopefully the Roo's unlike the 25rss will not have this problem but I would not rule it out.

You can also install another return air duct/register if you have the room this will remove some of the sound caused by air being pulled through the opening and make it a little quieter.

For vibration I had to have the blower wheels rebalanced by the dealer.

Sorry for the hijack but i wanted to respond when I read the low air flow and noise issue. Check it out and let us know if the Roo"s also have this problem with crushed ducts. Kirk


----------



## beachbum

This is my first post after months of lurking while DW and I made the decision to go with the Outback 28KRS. We sold our Niagara pop up (in one day)boo-hoo and are continuing negotiations with the dealer for our new Outback. We looked at an 07, by the saleman's report ( in Oct), but it did not have a u-shaped dinette. Have they changed the floor plan? the Kargaroo is great for us as we camp a lot at the beach and take a lot of junk, I mean stuff, with us. This forum is great and has provided a wealth of information and convinced DW that we needed a new truck to pull the new TT.
david


----------



## mx33suprdav

TrippHammer said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Outback. However, you will note that it is Kargoroo, not Kangaroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Such a play on words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just returned from elk hunting camp in 10 days of snow, up to 18 inches dropped one evening. I'll being doing a bit more of a detailed report later, however here's a couple of my observations:
> 
> 1. The furnace is very, very loud and even after 100 miles of being on a ATV for the day, it woke me up every 20 minutes. It also had little forced air pressure; even the register that was nearest to the furnace would barely lift a kleenex off of the register. I am sorely disappointed as I only tried to heat it to 62 degrees in the night. The night temperature never got below 20 degrees.
> 2. Two long-life six volt batteries could barely make it through the night with the only other 12VDC out of the ordinary being the furnace and a 175 watt inverter to run my bi-pap. As the voltage waned in the morning, my bi-pap would cease to function as the inverter voltage would lower. I would sometimes get up early and start the generator just so that I wouldn't wake up gasping for air. I will be looking for a couple of mods to either replace the furnace with a more efficient and quiet model and one to that has better forced air.
> 3. Remember a 10 foot step ladder and a truckers ice scraper (long handled) to clean of the back slide before closing it or you will have a mess inside.
> 
> Otherwise, it was a great domicile for hunt'in camp. And I did get my elk yesterday! Photos to follow in another post later.
> 
> There are other things that I would point out, but I wouldn't be completely forthright if I didn't tell you that overall, I still think that my Outback 28KRS Kargoroo was the best bet for my uses.


Something is just not right with your furnance. we have used ours several times with no issues and the air pressure is good. You need to have it checked before the warranty is up.


----------



## Chuck-N-June

We love our 07 Kargoroo. Though we have only camped in it once, we had no trouble. So far. Minor trouble keeping the cabinet door closed during towing, but our furnace is quiet and very efficient. Smells when it is lit the first time, but I think that happens with them all. Overall a very good bye. Oh yeah, we have the 28krs and it does have the U shaped dinette. Very nice touchh to the floorplan.


----------



## OuttaHere

We recently purchased a '06 28KRS Kargoroo... and took it to the in-laws for Thanksgiving. It's great, however no trailer is large enough for the 4-year-old granddaughter. In Texas this time of year, we still run A/C during the day and the heaters at night.. it all worked perfectly. I'm not sure about the U-shaped dinette - have not seen that model. And if you plan to use the oven, make sure your cookware will fit.

We looked at the the toy haulers in the area and found this one to provide the most comfort. This is definately the way to "camp."

Good Luck!!

Glenn & Laura


----------



## gberiksen

The U shaped dinette is on the 07 1/2 models from what I was told by the dealer. I think it is a great option. It seems to add alot more room. Great design. Does anybody tow the 28' with a 1/2 ton?

Thanks for all the replys.

Greg


----------



## tripphammer

I tow my 28KRS with a 2003 GMC 1500HD Crewcab, 6.0L 3.73read end and the factory towing package. I also have the Equalizer Weight Distribution system with sway adapter. Also have a DrawTite brake controller. Whether loaded with my King Quad ATV and Honda 3000is in the cargo bay or empty, it travels down the road just great. And I do go up and down the mountains (please read mountains and not hills) without any real problem. I did however put a set of heavy duty Rancho adjustable shocks on the TV to help the ride out... but the old ones were worn out anyway. The difference between my 1500HD and the 2500 is just 600 lbs of trailering weight. So, I'm quite pleased with my TV. Of, course just saying so will probably spark up the same old debate that you can find on various other thread dealing with the topic.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## HogznDogz

David,
We just bought a 2007 Outback 28KRS in Manassas, VA. It came with the u-shaped dinette which is a HUGE bonus. When you turn it into a bed, it seems about as big as the queen in the slide. Plus, instead of really only being able to handle a 4-person card game, it can accomodate 6-8(if you squeeze in #7 and 8).
One other difference between the two models: the previous model had a bigger cargo space. The 2007 squared it up a bit and made a wardrobe just inside the folding door. It's really hard to find pictures of the new configuration, even on the Outback website.

Oh, we managed to get ours for $21,000 for the base model, plus taxes and fees, a brake controller, etc. Total price- $22,9k. Happy shopping.
Rita and Michael



dcollins said:


> This is my first post after months of lurking while DW and I made the decision to go with the Outback 28KRS. We sold our Niagara pop up (in one day)boo-hoo and are continuing negotiations with the dealer for our new Outback. We looked at an 07, by the saleman's report ( in Oct), but it did not have a u-shaped dinette. Have they changed the floor plan? the Kargaroo is great for us as we camp a lot at the beach and take a lot of junk, I mean stuff, with us. This forum is great and has provided a wealth of information and convinced DW that we needed a new truck to pull the new TT.
> david


----------



## Dynadobe

skippershe said:


> Hi gberiksen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers! BTW, Where are you from??
> We love our 28krs and have not had any problems other than small warranty items.
> As far as mods, we have done the swivel tv mount, closing floor vents, black out shade in the queen slide, atwood 3500 electric tongue jack and Equalizer Hitch. Next, we plan to install a screen for the ramp door. We are also replacing the rear step with one with a shallower drop. We severely damaged the step on a trip where we nearly ripped it off going through a deep muddy water-filled hole in the road...there was nowhere else to go but through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Let us know when you take the plunge,
> Dawn


[/quote]

We have a 2006 28KRS as well, been out three times with it, for as long as a week. Small warranty items that should have been taken care of by the dealership when prepping have been fixed. THe one thing I don't like in ours is the table. When trying to get the table top off to convert to a bed, the entire thing, ring and all, pulled out of the floor! It's very hard to get off. Anyone else experience this? Been able to fix it?

WHere did you find the screen for your ramp door.

When we ordered ours, the dealer assured us our Harley Dyna Wide Glide would fit in the cargo area. However, after it arrived we discovered the bike is two inches longer than the cargo area is wide. We haven't had a chance to try to put the bike in yet, and the trailer is now in storage. We'll try in the spring to see if we can get it in at an angle. I'm going to be a bit upset if it doesn't fit!

Anyone else carrying a motorcycle in theirs?

Mary Nagy


----------



## skippershe

Dynadobe said:


> Hi gberiksen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers! BTW, Where are you from??
> We love our 28krs and have not had any problems other than small warranty items.
> As far as mods, we have done the swivel tv mount, closing floor vents, black out shade in the queen slide, atwood 3500 electric tongue jack and Equalizer Hitch. Next, we plan to install a screen for the ramp door. We are also replacing the rear step with one with a shallower drop. We severely damaged the step on a trip where we nearly ripped it off going through a deep muddy water-filled hole in the road...there was nowhere else to go but through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Let us know when you take the plunge,
> Dawn


[/quote]

We have a 2006 28KRS as well, been out three times with it, for as long as a week. Small warranty items that should have been taken care of by the dealership when prepping have been fixed. THe one thing I don't like in ours is the table. When trying to get the table top off to convert to a bed, the entire thing, ring and all, pulled out of the floor! It's very hard to get off. Anyone else experience this? Been able to fix it?

WHere did you find the screen for your ramp door.

When we ordered ours, the dealer assured us our Harley Dyna Wide Glide would fit in the cargo area. However, after it arrived we discovered the bike is two inches longer than the cargo area is wide. We haven't had a chance to try to put the bike in yet, and the trailer is now in storage. We'll try in the spring to see if we can get it in at an angle. I'm going to be a bit upset if it doesn't fit!

Anyone else carrying a motorcycle in theirs?

Mary Nagy
[/quote]
Hi Mary








We hardly use the dinette as a bed, but didn't have any trouble the one time that we did convert it. I agree though, it is a bit difficult to get apart.

We don't have a screen door as of yet, we will probably just get a flexible screen cut to fit and attach it over the door so it can roll down and attach to the sides with velcro or something like that.

My husband has a Dyna Wide Glide too







We have not tried to get it inside, but pretty sure that it would fit on an angle. We have a quad that would be more likely to go camping with us than the Harley anyway. You might want to send a PM to NobleEagle. He carries his Harley in the 28krs all the time, in fact, here's a link to his personal webpage where you can see photos of his bike in the cargo area:

NobleEagle's webpage

Take care,
Dawn


----------



## Dynadobe

gberiksen said:


> The U shaped dinette is on the 07 1/2 models from what I was told by the dealer. I think it is a great option. It seems to add alot more room. Great design. Does anybody tow the 28' with a 1/2 ton?
> 
> Thanks for all the replys.
> 
> Greg


We tow with a 2003 Ram 1500. It does O.K. We are having a vibration problem with the Ram, though. Haven't been able to resolve it since February. We also seem to have some sway problems from the length. The dealership suggested attaching a second sway bar. Has anyone here ever done that? Did it help?

Mary


----------



## skippershe

Dynadobe said:


> The U shaped dinette is on the 07 1/2 models from what I was told by the dealer. I think it is a great option. It seems to add alot more room. Great design. Does anybody tow the 28' with a 1/2 ton?
> 
> Thanks for all the replys.
> 
> Greg


We tow with a 2003 Ram 1500. It does O.K. We are having a vibration problem with the Ram, though. Haven't been able to resolve it since February. We also seem to have some sway problems from the length. The dealership suggested attaching a second sway bar. Has anyone here ever done that? Did it help?

Mary
[/quote]
A second sway bar?? What kind of hitch system are you using now? Alot of us will recommend the Equalizer Hitch...We have the 1200 lb bars for our 28krs which are more than adequate for our needs.

I saw a 2007 28krs the other day while dropping ours off for warranty work. It had the U-shaped dinette which looked really nice. You do gain some nice extra seating, but you also lose the rather large built in cabinet on the left side of the seating area which I would really miss having. Since there are only 3 of us, our table works out just fine. (I just keep telling myself that)


----------



## Carey

skippershe said:


> The U shaped dinette is on the 07 1/2 models from what I was told by the dealer. I think it is a great option. It seems to add alot more room. Great design. Does anybody tow the 28' with a 1/2 ton?
> 
> Thanks for all the replys.
> 
> Greg


We tow with a 2003 Ram 1500. It does O.K. We are having a vibration problem with the Ram, though. Haven't been able to resolve it since February. We also seem to have some sway problems from the length. The dealership suggested attaching a second sway bar. Has anyone here ever done that? Did it help?

Mary
[/quote]
A second sway bar?? What kind of hitch system are you using now? Alot of us will recommend the Equalizer Hitch...We have the 1200 lb bars for our 28krs which are more than adequate for our needs.

I saw a 2007 28krs the other day while dropping ours off for warranty work. It had the U-shaped dinette which looked really nice. You do gain some nice extra seating, but you also lose the rather large built in cabinet on the left side of the seating area which I would really miss having. Since there are only 3 of us, our table works out just fine. (I just keep telling myself that)








[/quote]

Prolly talking about 2nd anti-sway friction unit. Most use only one, but some use 2 on a bigger unit. Friction anti-sway is only good for about 25-26 footers. Two would get you in the 30 foot range.

Carey


----------

